# La Marzocco Strada versus Non Strada baskets



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Other than certification, is there any real difference between the two? The blurb says not, then, what advantage is there in going up to a VST? Would a Strada 14 g handle a 15 g dose?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Other than certification, is there any real difference between the two? The blurb says not, then, what advantage is there in going up to a VST? Would a Strada 14 g handle a 15 g dose?


Yes. The LM Strada 14g is a rebadged VST 15g. However, the LM Strada ones are ridged. I actually own one.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The strada baskets don't get screened as rigourously as VSTs. The rejection rate is much lower. VSTs are the only real way to go if you don't want a potentially defective basket.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Scotford said:


> The strada baskets don't get screened as rigourously as VSTs. The rejection rate is much lower. VSTs are the only real way to go if you don't want a potentially defective basket.


Interesting you say that. I am led to believe that he LM Strada and the VST baskets are "one and the same". They also come with a certificate like the VST.

"My understanding of VST & LM's relationship is this: the baskets are all made in the same factory to the same specification, except that LM dont offer a ridgless version where VST offer both.

They are all subjected to the same testing and are shipped with their own individual test result sheet, and are all individually marked with their own qr code; VST ship in individual boxes with colour test sheet, LM ship in plastic bags with a black and white test sheet.

The gram sizing is based around a max/min range for each - La Marzocco, being Italian, refer to their baskets in units of 7g which is the Italian National Institue of Espresso's standard single espresso measurement; VST stress the upper limit so the LM's 14g double is the same as VST's 15g double, the 17g/18g is an updosed double and the 21/22g is a genuine triple."

See:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8162-VST-and-La-Marzocco


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The LM are not screened to the same standards a s VST, the tolerances are not as tight. QR codes, certification or not, the rate of failure to meet VST standards is much lower.

I can fit 20g very fine grind barely in an 18 VST and only up to 19 of the same bean and grind in a 18 strada. Less in a LMP of the same size.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, strada baskets are better than LMP but no where near as good as VSTs


----------



## Belluca (Jul 4, 2016)

strada baskets are higher quality/more precise.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Belluca said:


> strada baskets are higher quality/more precise.


Incorrect.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

He's only been randomly commenting on various threads to get his post count up so he can sell a machine


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Don't get me wrong, strada baskets are better than LMP but no where near as good as VSTs


As  *this*  article explains, the VST/La Marzocco Strada filter range was a collaboration between VST and La Marzocco. They are both made in the same factory to the same tolerances and both sold with individual certificates to show they have passed stringent quality checks.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

That article only states that they use the same tech and scanning techniques. Not the level of precision


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> That article only states that they use the same tech and scanning techniques. Not the level of precision


"The R&D performed by VST in collaboration with La Marzocco resulted in a *new manufacturing process* that has drastically improved filter basket uniformity and quality"

VSTs and Stradas are made on the same production line to the same quality standards according to La Marzocco above.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VST basket range is more extensive than La Marzocco Strada coming in ridged and ridgeless - think LM Stradas are all ridged. To achieve a degree of product differentiation, product quality being the same, LM offer 14grm 17grm and 21grm baskets which VST don't.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The finish is better on VST and the metal seems thicker.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> VST basket range is more extensive than La Marzocco Strada coming in ridged and ridgeless - think LM Stradas are all ridged. To achieve a degree of product differentiation, product quality being the same, LM offer 14grm 17grm and 21grm baskets which VST don't.


Dosing tolerances are same through

Lm 14 g for example has a dose range of 14-16 g ( same as a 15 g vst ) . It's just semantics to differentiate them .

Edit This used to be the case on sites such as coffee hit - just checked dose is now quoted as 13-15 weird

Edit again

some list different dose ranges ... lol

https://www.bailiescoffee.com/products/la-marzocco-strada-basket

17g here listed as 17-19 g

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-17g.html?gclid=CjwKEAjw2PK7BRDPz5nDh9GjoGcSJAAybcS3hx-OhZtk89q2Y5n9m-R3ZXNIG8C_2eKOGX7oIfrTwhoC3BDw_wcB#fo_c=1166&fo_k=e7736d1514200b1390d34d688ccc64b2&fo_s=gplauk

Looks like the 14 g one for some reason has a bigger range of doses ....

where as the 17 g ones are effectively the same as a 18g vst dose range


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Strada I had was not polished on the outside but comparing it to my VST baskets, that was the only difference.


----------

